# New field



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have access to another 6 acres of grass to hay for free my problem is he has some old equipment parked along a terrace and worried that I am going to tear up my new disc mower. I was planning on walking and driving around on the four wheeler for a couple hours. I was thinking taking a Bush hog out and taking down to see what I find with that rather than the disc mower.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Now is the time to check the field while you can more easily find the surprises. Drive or walk over it to see if anything catches your eye.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ajj0034 said:


> I have access to another 6 acres of grass to hay for free my problem is he has some old equipment parked along a terrace and worried that I am going to tear up my new disc mower. I was planning on walking and driving around on the four wheeler for a couple hours. I was thinking taking a Bush hog out and taking down to see what I find with that rather than the disc mower.


Ah, th Beauty of a "new" field.....booby traps and land mines, I hate new fields.....good idea on the bush hog


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you the bush hog will mow threw this dead grass regrowth has just started


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the same predicament. 
I'm real happy I just got 3 more fields. 60 acres, 25 acres and 8 acres, but they are mostly mushroom quality hay and I think they have some surprises. Just got the 7230 disc mower. Real concerned about the new fields. Guess its time to lace up the hiking boots??? I hate the thought of my son getting Lyme disease, so I think I'll go it alone.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife got a new 8 acre field last year for free and they found video tapes, a plastic front car bumper, arrows, Skeets, CD's(found one those inside a bale), mylar balloon, soccer balls, etc. After bogging, finish discing, drilling in soybeans and millet for hay she made a decent yield but she told the owners that she wouldn't be tending the field anymore. The owners were fine, it was the neighbors that were out of control, they felt they could do anything in that field that they felt like. The owners were doing it to keep their property in farm use. My wife and sons equipment is just a bit big for the road to the property, which is probably one of the narrowest paved roads left in the county. Their CaseIH 475 disc took almost all of both lanes. Farmland is getting scarce around here but at some point you have draw a line. I'm just glad she didn't go in there sow something like fescue or orchard grass. The crazy neighbors might pushed me over the edge.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

have the same problem with my neighbors on the corner of myself and the fed land I lease. Some people have no respect for other's property or the fact that there are boundaries and survey stakes. To them its an open area for them to play and me to pay taxes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just went past one of my fields over weekend and saw the owner dropped a bunch of old hedge line trees and left the mess in the fields. I'm talking dozens of trees along a 1/4 mile spread. I like the way the cleanup was minimal and lots of small branches, bark, etc are left to be hit with discbine, baled up in hay????
Nobody gives a chit about the farmers equipment. They must think its free or something????


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Just went past one of my fields over weekend and saw the owner dropped a bunch of old hedge line trees and left the mess in the fields. I'm talking dozens of trees along a 1/4 mile spread. I like the way the cleanup was minimal and lots of small branches, bark, etc are left to be hit with discbine, baled up in hay????
> Nobody gives a chit about the farmers equipment. They must think its free or something????


Do you think they will clean it up before haying time?
In their inexperience, some believe a disc mower is the same as a brush cutter. Had to explain that to the daughter of the owner of a field I cut. She was wanting me to cut the brush/privets along the field edge.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Something tells me "no", they wont.
That would require effort.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Something tells me "no", they wont.
> That would require effort.....


How do you think they would react if you left the brush and mowed around it? I know it would be an eye sore when that began to grow up.
Are they expecting you to clean up what they left?
Would they terminate the lease if you left it to grow up?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the way to look at it: 
They "gave" me the fields. Hay is probably junk or mushroom hay at best ($110/ton).
60 acres of it. If I want to, I could rehabilitate the fields into about whatever I want. 
So I guess I'm gonna have to truck up there with the 7040 and the 8' rake and clean it up myself. If they do it, they'll leave crap everywhere.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, nobody will clean up for your equipment like you will clean up. IF they did clean up, I'd be sure to check behind 'em.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ajj0034 said:


> I have access to another 6 acres of grass to hay for free my problem is he has some old equipment parked along a terrace and worried that I am going to tear up my new disc mower. I was planning on walking and driving around on the four wheeler for a couple hours. I was thinking taking a Bush hog out and taking down to see what I find with that rather than the disc mower.


I think youre on to something. I just might bush hog this, too. Hit something, stop, pick it up. Cant bear the thought of ruining disc mower.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I know a man who bush hogs his hay to bale. He began doing this when he baled the junk to clean up the fields. He liked the chopped look so much he sold his disc mower. Said he liked cutting 15 feet per round.
Having said that, he is a converted farmer who was raised in the city, only bales for his cows. 
I imagine there would be mold (because of the chopped vs cut) and dirt issues if a person tried to bush hog for feed quality on a regular basis.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would not recommend mowing the hay with the bush hog as you will lose tonnage since the bush hog will kind of grind the hay. I would however go in there now and move what you see and then run the bush hog to expose anything you missed and maybe chop up any small pieces. I would think the grass would still be small enough that by bush hogging it now it would have minimal effect on your first cut.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Just a thought...after bushogging and dry-down, burning the field off would expose a lot of stuff ya might have missed on the first walk/ride around & bush hogging. IF weather, owner, etc will allow it. And the first grass coming back will be real green!


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Well hopfully if you take the time to clean up there mess, they will see that you will take care of there land and respect there land and your equipment. Inless they are the people that don't have the care in the world. I'm curious what there reason was to clean up edge of field? Is this a free lease you got? I could see if they were planning to farm that they were trimming he edges back but if you are farming don't make sense they'd go out of there way, perhaps they just need the firewood? Just thinking out loud, maybe they are looking to put it up for lease at some point?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah just trees that were dying & overgrown.


----------



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

I would recommend walking it versus riding the 4 wheeler. I've always found walking is better as opposed to being on something like a 4 wheeler. That stated, you still are lookign for needles in a haystack. No pun intended.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If it's not to late there and if boarded where you could burning will show what's hidden better than anything else


----------

